# Protein Farts



## stewy101 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love them or hate them Protein Farts can be a normal part of a very high Protein diet or just plain cheap protein. I remember the first time i went on a high protein diet and went to Walmart one day to see what types of protein powders they had at cheap prices. After going through all 2 brands I decided on 1. The label looked cool and said it had the highest quality protein that there was and that it would make me big and strong. I took it for about a week and all of a sudden my ass was on fire and I was ripping the stinkiest farts I had even ripped before and they just came one after the other.

I had 2 roommates at the time and let me tell you what, when you let one of these bombs off, the whole house fills up with a putrid gassy smell that is just plan hard to get rid of. It just lingers in the air like a dead possum on the side of the road that's been sitting in the hot Florida sun for hours. No Shit. And the sick thing was i started to like it. I would let them off when ever someone was around and then walk off real fast like it wasn't me dude. I know what your thinking, that's freaking sick. I know. i had to do something about this. 

I had no idea about protein and protein farts at the time or how to get rid of them until I went to a Local health food store and explained my situation. They told me it was either to much protein or the protein supplement I was taking was just pure crap and that I should take a better quality protein powder that had digestive enzymes in it as well. Well I took there advise and went out and purchased a higher quality powder with digestive enzymes in it and that did the trick. This was years ago and have learned a lot sense then about protein and the affects of nasty protein farts and how dangerous they really can be on me and my relationships. Also watch out for high levels of sugar alcohol in some protein bars because they will give you the stinky farts and runs as well.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep walmart body force protein will do it. lmao


----------



## SteveLaz-175 (Jan 11, 2012)

I really get off unleashing protein farts in a room full of chicks


----------

